# Trialspots in München



## tom_oehler (8. Februar 2008)

Servus,

wollt mal nachfragen was es ein München so an Trialspots gibt?

Werd am kommenden Sonntag eben in München sein und dort für eine DVD filmen. Wär toll wenn mir da jemand ein paar Tips geben könnte, Fotos wären natürlich auch ned schlecht, wenn jemand welche hat...

Also, bin für jeden Rat dankbar, 

ride on, Thomas


----------



## alien1976 (8. Februar 2008)

Was geht Du kommst nach Münsche????

Geilomat.

Wir fahren Fahren eh am Sonntach ist ja Hammer

Schau mal hier http://www.todoke.de/gtsd/index.html

eine Übersicht sämtlicher Spots weltweit im Google Earth

oder hier ein Grober Überblick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alien1976 (8. Februar 2008)

Hier noch ein parr bilder

Flaucher http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3783126&postcount=223

Olypark S-Bahn http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3096011&postcount=164

Bogenhausen  Ist noch nicht auf der Karte + Geologischer Garten sehr geil was für Dich
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3178858&postcount=173


Hier Der Thread zur GSD Globel Trialspot Database
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=286945


----------



## tom_oehler (8. Februar 2008)

Also der Baumspot is schon mal sehr geil, zoologischer Garten is auch ganz gut. Aber ich brüchte dann noch was schwer urbanes - sprich wo man vielleicht auch erkennt dass das München ist... Also gibts in der City vielleicht ein paar Aktionen die ihr schon mal sehen wolltet?


----------



## alien1976 (8. Februar 2008)

Da empfehle ich Dir Die Frauenkirche weiterhin die Mü-Freiheit und der OLYPARK ist auch geil weil da gleich der OLYTURM ist und so schau mal hier ein par tolle bilder davon http://www.todoke.de/sport.html



 Und auserdem unser Müncher Forum http://forum.trial.to/


----------



## alien1976 (8. Februar 2008)

Hier schau Dir mal des Vid von Uns an aus dem Jahr 2006 dort sihst du einige Spots in Action http://tv.isg.si/site/ftpaccess/Cryo/munich_2006.wmv

Hier die Google Maps Links zu genauen Standort
Frauenkirche http://maps.google.de/?ie=UTF8&ll=48.13871,11.572808&spn=0.000429,0.000904&t=h&z=20&om=0
Münchner Freiheit http://maps.google.de/?ie=UTF8&ll=48.163033,11.587006&spn=0.000428,0.000904&t=h&z=20&om=0
Oly Park http://maps.google.de/?ie=UTF8&ll=48.172755,11.551977&spn=0.000428,0.000904&t=h&z=20&om=0
Flaucher http://maps.google.de/?ie=UTF8&ll=48.103323,11.553216&spn=0.000429,0.000904&t=h&z=20&om=0
Westpark http://maps.google.de/?ie=UTF8&ll=48.121388,11.507944&spn=0.000429,0.000904&t=h&z=20&om=0
Hit Markt http://maps.google.de/?ie=UTF8&ll=48.137277,11.523445&spn=0.000429,0.000904&t=h&z=20&om=0
St-Michael Str. http://maps.google.de/?ie=UTF8&ll=48.123018,11.629085&spn=0.000858,0.001808&t=h&z=19&om=0
St-Michael Str. 2 http://maps.google.de/?ie=UTF8&ll=48.12257,11.635838&spn=0.000858,0.001808&t=h&z=19&om=0

Buga http://maps.google.de/?ie=UTF8&ll=48.131984,11.694775&spn=0.01372,0.028925&t=h&z=15&om=0

Geologischer Garten http://maps.google.de/?ie=UTF8&ll=48.144817,11.640377&spn=0.000857,0.001808&t=h&z=19&om=0

Baumstämme http://maps.google.de/?ie=UTF8&ll=48.152375,11.634149&spn=0.000857,0.001808&t=h&z=19&om=0


----------



## Cryo-Cube (8. Februar 2008)

Ist ja toll das du hier mal vorbei schaust Thomas.
Wäre schön wenn du hier reinschreiben könntest wann du bei welchem spot bist, dann würden paar andere auch auftauchen und dir paar Spot Tipps geben.
Und live in action würd ich dich auch gern mal sehen hehe

hier nochmal der Link zu nem München Video mit einigen Spots. (munich_2006.wmv)
http://tv.isg.si/site/?q=filebrowser/Cryo

In Neuburg gibt es ein reines Trial Gelände, ca 1-1,5 Stunden von München, vielleicht wäre das auch was für dich.
Rein Filmtechnisch sind diese spots sehr schön,

münchner Oper, große mauern und große drops






maximilianplatz brunnen, ist aber warscheinlich jetzt zugebaut, trotzdem ganz lustig.





das neue BMW Welt Gebäude
http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/e...luZyI7czo4OiJibXcgd2VsdCI7fQ/display/10765185
http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/e...luZyI7czo4OiJibXcgd2VsdCI7fQ/display/10552917
http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/e...ZyI7czo4OiJibXcgd2VsdCI7fQ/display/1131958974
http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/e...luZyI7czo4OiJibXcgd2VsdCI7fQ/display/10644820
http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/e...luZyI7czo4OiJibXcgd2VsdCI7fQ/display/10570471


----------



## 525Rainer (8. Februar 2008)

cool cool.. hab vorher mit andi telefoniert. wir checken normalerweise auch hoch.


----------



## Heizerer2000 (8. Februar 2008)

Hallo wenn ihr nach Neuburg kommen wollt,wäre auch super.
Nur kurz vorher Bescheid geben dann kümmer ich mich um was zu beissen usw.
Gruss Peter


----------



## Cryo-Cube (8. Februar 2008)

weitere filmtechnisch schöne spots bei denen man aber auch fahren kann.

Makroring. Rene wird dir sagen können wo der genau ist
http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/e...cmluZyI7czo3OiJt_G5jaGVuIjt9/display/11006236

Siegestor
http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/e...0cmluZyI7czo3OiJt_G5jaGVuIjt9/display/4224045

schwantahler höhe, schöne Glasgebäude, am Parkplatz hohe mauern. Meherere Fahrrad Abstelldinger die man gappen kann.
http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/e...oiU2Nod2FudGhhbGVyIEj2aGUiO30/display/5466718

Hofhaus, drop vielleicht?
http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/e...0cmluZyI7czo3OiJt_G5jaGVuIjt9/display/4848783

xxxl lutz, neben theresienwiese, Wallride? (die Scheibens sind sehr dick)





Königsplatz, große mauern treppen usw
http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/e...cmluZyI7czo3OiJt_G5jaGVuIjt9/display/11039849


----------



## alien1976 (8. Februar 2008)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> weitere filmtechnisch schöne spots bei denen man aber auch fahren kann.
> 
> Makroring. Rene wird dir sagen können wo der genau ist
> http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/e...cmluZyI7czo3OiJt_G5jaGVuIjt9/display/11006236
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom_oehler (9. Februar 2008)

dankeschön erst mal für die vielen Infos!

Ich denk mal wir werden recht bald in der Früh in München sein, werdn eher in der Stadt anfangen und uns dann rausarbeiten. Aber wo genau wir starten und wann kann ich leider noch nicht wirklich sagen... 

Wär auch cool wenn uns 2-3 Leute begleiten, aber zuviel sollten wir auch nicht werden weil dass erregt dann leicht Aufsehen und das solltn wir eher vermeiden....

Aber ich halt euch auf dem Laufenden wenns mal einen genaueren Plan gibt!

greetz, Thomas


----------

